# is cork roadbed on insulation board redundant?



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I do want to have a creek but I'm now debating on just going with plywood since I want the cork roadbed. decisions decisions.............lol


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Attaching the cork to the foam board is easily done with latex caulk along with attaching the track to the cork and the foam to the plywood (there I would use liquid nails). Now if you want a creek on the layout you kinda have two options, one is use the foam board which can be carved really easy to form it or use the plywood but then you would need to cut the section out where the creek would go, lower the bottom, frame it for stability then line the sides with foam or plaster cloth to make the banks.
One way seems to be allot less work to me. I'm sure others can give you more details on how to do this also.

I did forget one thing, the foam board acts as a sound deadener along with the cork when running your trains


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

To answer your question, no, it is not.

Roadbed, either cork or foam, is to raise the track and give it a more prototypical look.
I don't think cork does much for deadening sound.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Cork definitely deadens the sound. Vibrations are isolated rather than transferring down to the stiff substrate (benchwork or foamboard)


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I've run track on Foam, and roadbed on foam. It definitely quiets it down as the reverb of the train running on just track and foam is loud both in HO and N.

Best bet is to use the roadbed on top of whatever substrate you will use


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

While we're on the subject, Noch is the most realistically colored I have found (I don't plan on ballasting). Anyone know of any other brand that looks as good?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I use Midwest cork.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

yeh, midwest seems to be everywhere but it's brown


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

here's standing on the DT&I. This is what I would like to find


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you want to match that DT&I ballast,
a blend of a couple W/S ballasts will get you there.

Don


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

well, I'd like to match it with something cork


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

DT&I said:


> While we're on the subject, Noch is the most realistically colored I have found (I don't plan on ballasting). Anyone know of any other brand that looks as good?


That looks quite close already.



DT&I said:


>


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

yeh, it's a good match but it's a little more money wise. I was hoping maybe someone else made something that looks similar for a little less pocket


----------



## boxoftj (Mar 15, 2013)

The most realistic ballast is to apply your own ballast, the roadbed is just that, roadbed. Then you can mix and match. Prototypical ballast isn't perfectly formed like that cork one you found, it raises and builds up, even with modern ballast-laying equipment


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Cork Road bed and plywood, sort of noisy*

Nice scene to try and duplicate. I put down cork roadbed onto the plywood train board/ table using contact cement. I found that the nailed though tie system to anchor the three foot sections of flex track worked pretty good. However if I were to do it again, I would anchor the system to the fiber board homasote to insure the sound deadening qualities of homasote.It sounds a little redundant but it should be quieter, with the use of homasote fiber board.I also have to convert over too metal rp-25 wheels
Regards,
tr1


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Where ever I go looking for homasote, I get the "deer caught in the headlights" look. None at HD or Lowe's.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Homasote seems one of the better materials for helix-building. I'll be looking for it soon.


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

I was in the same boat trying to find the same ballast color as the line next to my house, so I went to the source. I bought some "fines" of Basalt trap rock and sifted it down. same exact rock as the line uses and it came from the same place the RR gets it!!!


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

wc3026 said:


> I was in the same boat trying to find the same ballast color as the line next to my house, so I went to the source. I bought some "fines" of Basalt trap rock and sifted it down. same exact rock as the line uses and it came from the same place the RR gets it!!!


interesting idea


----------

